# New van for work - Mercedes Metris



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

Thought I'd post this here for those considering it/considering a van. Picked this up on Saturday and transferred everything over from my truck. I plan on getting an interior ceiling-mounted ladder rack to get the ladder off the floor. Other than the ugly wheels (replacements are on the way) and the road noise (sound deadener is on the way), I'm pretty happy with it. I also have parts organizers on the way that I plan on mounting on the rear doors and two more Tstaks to add to the existing stacks.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice! 

Are you going to cargo partition it, for safety and security?


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Very nice. That size reminds me of my well-loved and missed chevy astro (gm safari). Looking forward to hearing more about your early impressions.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd also like to hear about it. Others have said a good partition cuts the noise way down. Can't beat the quietness of a new pickup truck, but these are supposed to be good among vans.

Did you get upfit assistance or any other incentives?


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

Peter_C said:


> Nice!
> 
> Are you going to cargo partition it, for safety and security?


I may....still trying to decide. Space is at a premium for me - even blocking off underseat storage with a partition would mean having to find a home for stuff I have under there (drill box, socket set, etc.). I have enough sound deadener on the way to do the walls, ceiling and doors. I may even get some for the floor to go underneath the stock (laminated plywood?) floor cover.



Defenestrate said:


> Very nice. That size reminds me of my well-loved and missed chevy astro (gm safari). Looking forward to hearing more about your early impressions.


I had an Astro too, a long, long time ago. It was great because it would take 4x8 sheets, had anchor points, etc.



Golden view said:


> I'd also like to hear about it. Others have said a good partition cuts the noise way down. Can't beat the quietness of a new pickup truck, but these are supposed to be good among vans.
> 
> Did you get upfit assistance or any other incentives?


This was a van the dealer had used for a service loaner. It has a whopping 3,500 miles on it, so I got a pretty good discount and full warranty. No upfit to speak of, but it's one they equipped with some goodies, I'm guessing to impress those who it was loaned out to. 

It came with the following:

Rear doors that open 270°

Premium Brilliant Silver Metallic (+$990)

Black Leatherette Seats (+$70)

Cold Weather Package (+$730)
- Heated Driver Seat
- Heated Passenger Seat
- Heated windshield washer reservoir

Driver Efficiency Package (+$1540)
- Cruise Control
- Rear View Camera
- Navigation
- Becker Map Pilot (not impressed with as of yet)
- Additional Center Console
- Fog Lamps

Eco Start & Stop (+$230)

Multi-Function Wheel/Display (+$410)
- Multi-Function Steering Wheel
- I/P Cluster Pixel Matrix
- Leather Steering Wheel (one of the nicest steering wheels I've ever felt)

Roof Rails (+$375)

Automatic Climate Control (+$570)

Power/Heated Mirrors (+$255)


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

Cruise control is an option? What year is this?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Moze said:


> Thought I'd post this here for those considering it/considering a van. Picked this up on Saturday and transferred everything over from my truck. I plan on getting an interior ceiling-mounted ladder rack to get the ladder off the floor. Other than the ugly wheels (replacements are on the way) and the road noise (sound deadener is on the way), I'm pretty happy with it. I also have parts organizers on the way that I plan on mounting on the rear doors and two more Tstaks to add to the existing stacks.


Nice! 
My friend just bought one, but passenger fully loaded


----------



## colevalleytim (Mar 1, 2008)

I've been looking at these, to replace my Astro Van

Does 4x8 stock fit behind the seats?
whats the ground clearance?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Lots of 4x8 fits in there:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice Moze!! That looks great! Looks like your cart fits nice too. Did our switch to all T-staks from the ToughSystem?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

How would you describe the ride (handling bumps, mush factor, hollow tinny sound, creaks, etc.)?


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

overanalyze said:


> Nice Moze!! That looks great! Looks like your cart fits nice too. Did our switch to all T-staks from the ToughSystem?


These were the Tstaks that I had in my truck. They basically stay in place and hold a slew of tools, tape, silicone, etc. I still use the Tough Boxes for my 99% cart.



MarkJames said:


> How would you describe the ride (handling bumps, mush factor, hollow tinny sound, creaks, etc.)?


Rides great, but too tired to be descriptive.  There's definitely a lot of road noise that gets in. No creaks that I've noticed.


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

Added a couple of parts organizers (need to add a couple of hinged doors to keep the drawers from sliding out) and two more Tstaks. I think that's about all of the Tstaks that will fit height-wise....maybe one more per stack.


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

Got the new wheels on today. Before and after pics below. Seems like they could have done a LITTLE better than those spare tire-looking ones they came with.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Moze said:


> Got the new wheels on today. Before and after pics below. Seems like they could have done a LITTLE better than those spare tire-looking ones they came with.


Looks awesome! Now what kind of 18" sub are you going to put in it, and how low are you going to go :laughing:

No really it does look 10 times better, and I would have done the same thing 

Color matching the bumpers would look good.


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

Peter_C said:


> Looks awesome! Now what kind of 18" sub are you going to put in it, and how low are you going to go :laughing:
> 
> No really it does look 10 times better, and I would have done the same thing
> 
> Color matching the bumpers would look good.


Thanks!

I told my wife the exact same thing - now I REALLY don't like the bumpers. They're available color-matched as an upgrade.....we'll see....


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I fell in love with the Metris the first time I saw it. The lease on one of my Transit Connect vans ends this year and I'm considering it as a replacement. 

Does it really drive like a Mercedes?


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Like it sweet looking ride. 
Anyway to a ramp. Just wheel in/out dolly. The tbxs get heavy.
What trade are in?
Best if luck with it.


----------



## r a s (Mar 30, 2015)

Moze said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I told my wife the exact same thing - now I REALLY don't like the bumpers. They're available color-matched as an upgrade.....we'll see....


You're a sign guy. Use your design skills to integrate the black areas with whatever you put on that silver canvas you're driving around.

I agree that body colored bumpers would look great -- but not great enough to pay extra for after I've taken delivery of the vehicle.


----------



## r a s (Mar 30, 2015)

Moze said:


> Added a couple of parts organizers (need to add a couple of hinged doors to keep the drawers from sliding out) and two more Tstaks. I think that's about all of the Tstaks that will fit height-wise....maybe one more per stack.


I don't know if you've had those small cabinets on the doors before but you'll end up loving them. Not having to climb into the van to get something small is great.

In regards to where the wheeled parts containers get stored you may want to put some type of sheeting (protection) between them and the van walls. The body sides of the vans dimple easily and it only takes one mistake and you'll end up with a big outward dent. I've made the mistake myself along with our employees.

The van does look great.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

That's a great looking setup, where did you get those little drawers for the back doors?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> That's a great looking setup, where did you get those little drawers for the back doors?


Seems like these:

http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/s...mpaignId=T9F&gclid=CLXpqL2D_8sCFYwkhgodq0QPWQ


----------



## r a s (Mar 30, 2015)

Inner10 said:


> That's a great looking setup, where did you get those little drawers for the back doors?


I think MarkJames nailed it.

The ones I'm familiar with are from American Van.










Each bin has a small metal rod you lift up to tilt them open. Without it I can imagine the door being slammed shut and all of the parts going everywhere.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice looking van was looking at them the other day.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

If you plan on having the dealer do the regular maintenance on it check their service rates they differ a lot. For me between $150 hr to $195 hr, but they do have nice waiting areas. Parts are crazy expensive.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rrk said:


> If you plan on having the dealer do the regular maintenance on it check their service rates they differ a lot. For me between $150 hr to $195 hr, but they do have nice waiting areas. Parts are crazy expensive.


Free coffee in the waiting area?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Free coffee in the waiting area?


Coffee? more like breakfast, lunch and anything else you can think of. One has a pool table, full kitchen, golf driving range thing with video, and recliners. You drive right into the building and they open the door for you to get out, no more walking outside like a savage. 

They pay for it by charging people $2400 for a tire and a rim plus alignment. Lady hit a pot hole and did not seem to bothered by the price. I would have choked the guy.

You can also buy a $35 MB coffee mug or who knows how much golf club head covers.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

rrk said:


> If you plan on having the dealer do the regular maintenance on it check their service rates they differ a lot. For me between $150 hr to $195 hr, but they do have nice waiting areas. Parts are crazy expensive.


Oddly enough, the parts are reasonably priced if you buy them over the counter. I guess the shipping and handling from the parts department to the service department is where they do the markup.


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

Parts sales are how they pay the service advisors. Labor pays the mechanics and keeps the lights on. And pays for breakfast and driving ranges for the customers.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

tedanderson said:


> Oddly enough, the parts are reasonably priced if you buy them over the counter. I guess the shipping and handling from the parts department to the service department is where they do the markup.


Not a chance, I lost 1 lug nut $13 , fuel filter $148 (aftermarket filter made by the same co. $45 leaks ) DEF tank heater $1800, tank $600, hose adapter to turbo inlet $165 ( which does not stay on ) aftermarket adapter which does stay on $59

Luckily the heater and tank was under warranty as were the 3 out of 6 glow plugs, the NOX sensor, the 3 egr valves...........


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I thought their website says standard maintance is included free for 3 years, now obviously I get that doesn't cover Everything but it should help.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

SectorSecurity said:


> I thought their website says standard maintance is included free for 3 years, now obviously I get that doesn't cover Everything but it should help.


It should but I would like to read the fine print, I know the MB warranty covers nothing that is rubber or wears. 

I know they received many complaints about their warranty coverage. Like the rust through warranty, it only covers hole up to 10mm. Truck can be covered in rust and it's no help.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

rrk said:


> Not a chance, I lost 1 lug nut $13 , fuel filter $148 (aftermarket filter made by the same co. $45 leaks ) DEF tank heater $1800, tank $600, hose adapter to turbo inlet $165 ( which does not stay on ) aftermarket adapter which does stay on $59..


I'd hate to see what the service department would charge you on top of that. :whistling

But I guess it has a lot to do with the specific part and the vehicle. I had an ML350 that needed rotors and a wheel bearing. For the rotors LAPS wanted $112 a piece, the foreign parts place wanted $60, the JY wanted $65 and the stealership wanted $70. The price comparisons were about the same for a thermostat that I needed as well. The oil filter that I needed was about $12 but that was much less than what I was expecting.


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

tedanderson said:


> I fell in love with the Metris the first time I saw it. The lease on one of my Transit Connect vans ends this year and I'm considering it as a replacement.
> 
> Does it really drive like a Mercedes?


I haven't driven Mercedes enough to know, sorry. It drives very nice though.



CITY DECKS INC said:


> Like it sweet looking ride.
> Anyway to a ramp. Just wheel in/out dolly. The tbxs get heavy.
> What trade are in?
> Best if luck with it.


Thank you. I've thought about a ramp due to the weight of the dolly and boxes, but for now I'll just heft it in there.

I primarily install signs.



r a s said:


> You're a sign guy. Use your design skills to integrate the black areas with whatever you put on that silver canvas you're driving around.
> 
> I agree that body colored bumpers would look great -- but not great enough to pay extra for after I've taken delivery of the vehicle.


The only graphic work I may do is magnetics in the recessed areas. Some of the companies I install for don't want a vehicle with a different name than theirs pulling up to a job site. So 'permanent' graphics won't be used.



r a s said:


> I don't know if you've had those small cabinets on the doors before but you'll end up loving them. Not having to climb into the van to get something small is great.
> 
> In regards to where the wheeled parts containers get stored you may want to put some type of sheeting (protection) between them and the van walls. The body sides of the vans dimple easily and it only takes one mistake and you'll end up with a big outward dent. I've made the mistake myself along with our employees.
> 
> The van does look great.



Thank you and thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> That's a great looking setup, where did you get those little drawers for the back doors?


I grabbed the parts organizers off Amazon, primarily because the size was perfect to fit below the handle on the one door. 

<LINK>



rrk said:


> If you plan on having the dealer do the regular maintenance on it check their service rates they differ a lot. For me between $150 hr to $195 hr, but they do have nice waiting areas. Parts are crazy expensive.


Will do, thanks for the tip.


----------

